# Multi-coloured Betsey Heels Faceoff: 7/01/08 - 13/01/08



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2008)

First of all, congratulations to the winner of the candy clutch challenge with this outfit:





BELLAGIA!

This weeks item is a pair of multicoloured Betsey Johnson heels:





good luck ladies!


----------



## Bexy (Jan 7, 2008)

That outfit is adorable. I did not even see it. I will try to participate in this challenge. Great job, Bellagia. Love the earrings too, super cute.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 7, 2008)

Those heels are funky..lol


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm for some reason when I put them on polyvore they get all pixelly and the background turns ugly because of the transparency maybe?

I took a screenshot and condensed it -


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2008)

I saw that.. I guess you could try a grey background? otherwise, it wont matter much, everyone will have the same problem


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah I'll play around with it... I was trying to find the shoes on a different site than the one they use (revolveclothing.com i think) in hopes that there wasn't that background there. I'll keep looking and post if I find anything.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats Bellagia! This next one looks hard :/ I'll have to think about how I'm gonna put those in an outfit lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, those shoes are crazy! I love it!





Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm for some reason when I put them on polyvore they get all pixelly and the background turns ugly because of the transparency maybe?
I took a screenshot and condensed it -

http://i12.tinypic.com/6xipsmr.gif

If you go to polyvore and click on "create a set", then you can find the image and click and drag it into the space. When the picture looks like the one you posted, you can just click on "show bg" above the picture and the rest of the background will show up and the picture will look normal. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## katana (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks stereoxgirl!

This one is going to be a challenge! LoL The shoes are cute, but I'd never wear them for real, just not my style!


----------



## fawp (Jan 8, 2008)

Those shoes look like popsicles.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2008)

I think those shoes are hot! they're not exactly something that'd be easy to wear but I have a few ideas running around as to how I'd wear them. I'll pop over there now and see what I can come up with. And thanks Shaundra, that tip is awesome! I didn't know you could choose to see the bg

edit: here is my outfit



I'm not 100% happy with it but it's the general colour and dress I wanted. Accessories were hard!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tip stereoxgirl! Here is my entry!


----------



## bellagia (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks stereoxgirl! 
This one is going to be a challenge! LoL The shoes are cute, but I'd never wear them for real, just not my style!

I actually saw them at Lord and Taylor the other week and they looked even cuter in person. I just do not know what I would ever wear them with!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 8, 2008)

i've given it a shot, but it was hard to find something, especially the accessories.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2008)

DANG! This was a reallyyyyyyyyyyy hard one.

This is what I came up with:


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 9, 2008)

everyone's outfits are hot! green, I love those pants! I really like these shoes but they are a real challenge lol


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice very very nice.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm sure I'll do more! lol!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif everyone's outfits are hot! green, I love those pants! I really like these shoes but they are a real challenge lol Thanks sugar, I'm not a big fan of the shoes but I did what I could it was still fun!


----------



## katana (Jan 9, 2008)

Everyone is kinda thinkg the same......using teal's and greens for this challenge!

Here's mine.....


----------



## Anthea (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm probably all over the place with this one, I do like the shoes and like others else had problems creating an outfit. Green and Teal being my favorite colour I could not resist putting that colour in there.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2008)

Anthea that is a hot dress!


----------



## katana (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:
Anthea that is a hot dress! I agree! I like it!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm probably all over the place with this one, I do like the shoes and like others else had problems creating an outfit. Green and Teal being my favorite colour I could not resist putting that colour in there.
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFmNxQVVOR3lfM0JHc3N3MW x0VTdhNHcAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

i love everything !! (lol turquoise being my favorite color too).


----------



## sali (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the shoes but this was hard!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *greeneyedangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anthea that is a hot dress! Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree! I like it! Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love everything !! (lol turquoise being my favorite color too). Thank you so much the dress stood out for me when I saw it, I just wish I had the body to compliment a dress like that lol


----------



## starlite714 (Jan 10, 2008)

i went for very bright and flashy, just like the fun-loving shoes


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 10, 2008)

very pretty everyone!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's mine, it's my first time!!


----------



## mahreez (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, I almost missed this one! Great pick..I really had fun with this one. Here's my entry:


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 14, 2008)

fun fun fun!


----------



## jessimau (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope I'm getting this in in time! Mine's kinda ecclectic -- I thought of someone who would wear the shoes and picked based on the "character" I created -- a funky art student in NYC.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 14, 2008)

excellent job everyone! it's closing time at the fashion face off cocktail bar



LOL

time to vote vote vote (when I've put the poll up!)


----------

